# swiggy got steam.........finally



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

new bachmann 0-6-0. runs very well. pulls the excursion train around.........and around 
I did have an issue.......the wheels were extremely dirty/oily causing a failed connection at the frog on my #6 atlas switches. ran a alcohol car in front for a couple laps..........all is well


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got that same unit. It does like to stall on the longer switches. I planned on putting power pick-ups in the tender (as well as a DCC decoder) to improve the reliability.

Overall it's been a great runner for me (I've got the 2-6-2 version and removed the leading trucks as they always wanted to derail.)


----------

